

Java: Custom SWT List Box - cghersi
http://www.snip2code.com/Snippet/11489/Custom-SWT-List-Box

======
born2kill
This seems to be pretty interesting as there's no native support for such
control natively in SWT

------
zioj
That is a very good trick to overcome a hole in swt widgets. Thank you very
much!!

------
bmx_slowman84
Nice to see an example about this, save a lot of time in googling for it

------
jojo_002
Nice and practice solution having a custom Java control.

------
mporru
Nice and useful

